# shindaiwa t-25



## slfd721 (Aug 25, 2015)

hey folks

i have a friend looking to fix this shindaiwa weed trimmer, he cant find anything available for it. i was hoping some of you fine folks might know where to locate it. he is looking for either the whole carb or the rebuild kit. i have part numbers ill include.

whole carb:
20000-81004

gasket kit:
72005-98303

needle and seat:
20000-81410

thanks guys!
bondo


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 25, 2015)

There is a gasket kit out there that fits. But you will have to cut a new metering gasket. Give a couple of hours to find the part number.


----------



## slfd721 (Aug 25, 2015)

much appreciated sir


----------



## alderman (Aug 26, 2015)

There is a gasket kit for sale on e-bay.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 27, 2015)

This is the gasket kit I used: http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Pr...le/Gasket-and-Diaphragms/JSE2672137/2672137/s

I did notice that on the metering diaphram, the metal piece is the taller that which was in my carb. Just a note.

If your carb is like mine and has a lever to let gas out of the metering chamber, you will probably need to cut a new gasket that matches the old gasket. That is what I did anyway.


----------

